# Travis Fireplace Xtrordinair 616 Insert - Thoughts?



## vakory (May 15, 2013)

Good morning, Everyone.  We're in the midst of gathering quotes to replace our 20 year old oil furnace with either geothermal or a high efficiency NG unit.  That may not happen for a year or two, however, so we're looking into replacing the current builder-grade NG logs with a insert.  Our pellet stove shop also sells this insert which I'm leaning towards.  They also suggested a Travis DVL which was a bit pricier.  Basically, I'm looking to supplement the oil furnace (for now) with an NG insert, heating the main floor which is approximately 1,300 sqft.  Ceiling fans in all the rooms to help with circulation.  Double-pane windows all the way around but the insulation needs to be updated (house was built in 1957).

If anyone has any thoughts and/or input on this unit, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 15, 2013)

If you have Natural Gas available then that sir is hard to beat (at least currently). I have an oil burner and no option for NG and im seriously at this point thinking about one of those duel fuel (oil/coal) boilers from Lesuire Line. If I had an old burner the choice would be easy and swift (my problem is I have a new buderus boiler that appears to be saving me NOTHING, I hate to throw it in the garbage even though thats exactly were it belongs).


----------

